

Schroedinger-like PageRank wave equation could revolutionise web rankings - hhm
http://arxivblog.com/?p=558

======
hugh
The paper is unconvincing. Sure, there's some mathematical similarity between
Pagerank and the Schroedinger equation (they're both just eigenvector problems
anyway, as I understand it) but they haven't really demonstrated that bringing
in the QM formalism actually assists with calculating anything.

The "X could revolutionize Y" headline is even less convincing.

~~~
pjspereira
'Revolutionize" may not be appropriate, but I still think the paper is a good
post. For anyone with a math/physics background, this is the perfect 3min.
introduction to the page-rank algorithm.

~~~
michael_dorfman
You think? I'd have thought that anybody with a good math background would
better served by something like the "$25B Eigenvector" article focusing on the
Linear Algebra aspects of PageRank ([http://www.rose-
hulman.edu/~bryan/googleFinalVersionFixed.pd...](http://www.rose-
hulman.edu/~bryan/googleFinalVersionFixed.pdf))

~~~
pjspereira
... and the $25B is a good 6+ minute introduction to the page-rank algorithm.
The difference between the two perspectives is that the $25B paper treats
PageRank as a general eigenvalue problem, while this one treats it as a very
specific eigenvalue problem that has been analyzed to death by every student
of QM or numerical analysis... including the associated perturbation theory,
stability, preconditioning techniques, etc. As a result, the paper is very
easy to scan. It is not a magnum opus, but it is cute.

------
goodkarma
I think internet marketing is going to get very hard in the future. Folks will
have to focus on adding value in order to get recognition.

~~~
aneesh
> "Folks will have to focus on adding value in order to get recognition"

No way! You mean people will actually have to add value to get people to pay
them, like most businesses in history have had to do?

